

Tessel 2 hardware overview - bootload
https://tessel.io/blog/113259439202/tessel-2-hardware-overview

======
TD-Linux
Open source hardware, with KiCAD files? Running OpenWRT? This looks great!
Much better than most other "IoT" solutions that I have seen.

